# Alien Isolation



## ruffneck23 (Oct 7, 2014)

finally what looks like a decent alient game, more stealth that action and very much like the origial alien in tone, played it for abpout 20 mins last night, it looks amazing and i must adit to jumping at least once, and Ive not even seen a hint of the xenomorph yet

http://www.incgamers.com/2014/10/alien-isolation-pc-port-early-impressions


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 7, 2014)

Thing thing is I really want to play this but I splurged on Mordor instead.. also I am genuinely frightened...


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 7, 2014)

Me and a couple of mates made a pact, we all chip in for the game and only play it at one or the others house. Together. Because we're all too terrified to play it alone.

First play at my place tonight


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 7, 2014)

Videos of people playing are quite amusing.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 7, 2014)

Chemistry has bought it so I'm in for some loling this evening.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 7, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> Chemistry has bought it so I'm in for some loling this evening.



My gf is going to sit there, laugh at us, call us a bunch of girls and nerdy bastards.

I am buying her wine. Lots of wine.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 8, 2014)

It's terrifying.


----------



## magneze (Oct 8, 2014)

Looking forward to playing this tonight. The last 0.4GB stubbornly would not download for the last couple of days. Now it has finished.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks fucking great!


----------



## Dandred (Oct 11, 2014)

It is fucking scary. 

I nearly crapped myself last night and I only played for about an hour.


----------



## magneze (Oct 11, 2014)

It's brilliant. Absolutely terrifying. Nothing much has happened yet, but I'm still jumping at shadows.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 11, 2014)

ok so just had a proper hour or 2 on this , no lights and surround sound 

it really is very creepy and when you come out of a vent to find the alien standing to your right, the sheer panic of trying to get back into the vent is excellent 

I didnt make it back into the vent


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 11, 2014)

Love it, propper what I always wanted from an aliens game 

And only £27 from Indian xbox store for xbone ;-)


----------



## Dandred (Oct 12, 2014)

Don't play with the lights out, this game is truly terrifying, I've never played a game that made me jump so often, and the whole feeling of being trapped is done so well. 

Last time anything came close was FEAR, that was nothing compared to this. I still haven't even got a gun.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 12, 2014)

I agree, mind you I've just been playing with the lights on and i actually went eek out loud lol


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 12, 2014)

I broke and bought it.. I've played it for an hour and not seen an alien yet and have been totally shitting myself. I have to play it in a brightly lit room in short bursts.

It reminds me of when one christmas when I was around 11 or 12 my mate paul had acquired a copy of Aliens on VHS and we watched it in a state of total adrenaline fuelled fear.. in bits in case his mum realised. 

I think I am so used to FPS like COD and so on that just by not hitting you with wave after wave of baddies its deliberately scary use of steam vents is terrifying..


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 12, 2014)

It's not bad, quite tense. I finished it a couple of days ago. Go slowly, and don't run from the alien - it will get you every time.


----------



## moon (Oct 16, 2014)

I've been screaming whilst watching this on youtube. lol


----------



## oneunder (Dec 23, 2014)

Im waiting for it to get dark so i can play it( headphones ready too)..xmas present to myself
Tena pads needed..i hope..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I broke and bought it.. I've played it for an hour and not seen an alien yet and have been totally shitting myself. I have to play it in a brightly lit room in short bursts.
> 
> It reminds me of when one christmas when I was around 11 or 12 my mate paul had acquired a copy of Aliens on VHS and we watched it in a state of total adrenaline fuelled fear.. in bits in case his mum realised.
> 
> I think I am so used to FPS like COD and so on that just by not hitting you with wave after wave of baddies its deliberately scary use of steam vents is terrifying..



It takes real guts in game design to make s mainstream FPS which isn't about waves of killing...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 6, 2015)

my complaint is its too scary to play..


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm on mission 11 now. It is still terrifying. When other people move around the house behind me I find myself jumping. I've got the flamethrower which helps a bit though...


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 31, 2015)

I've just completed this and I'm sorry to say the last quarter 



Spoiler: (say, from this point ..)



After you walk into the first nest


 ruined it for me ... they got the pacing _completely_ wrong. IMO of course.

Each section - by which I mean with Alien, or without Alien - went on far too long, turning it into a complete chore. Instead of it being really tense and then getting a break, then piling on the tension again, followed by some relief .... it just turned into one long drag of doing the same shit in _this _section, different but the same shit in _this_ section (IYSWIM) ....

I was genuinely _*bored*_ by the time the end came ... and oh, really, the end ....

Also - and this may be just the 360 version - constant issues with the sound. Get to a particular spot and all the background noise just stops. Move a foot to the right ... aaaaand it's back. Also, had to have the subtitles on, otherwise I literally could not hear what was being said as the background noise drowned it out, no way of adjusting the voice up in the mix. Really _ruined_ some key moments - one particularly near the end - whilst I paused and read the text.

It looked perfect and the use of many of the sounds from the original film (that bloody siren ) and, indeed, parts of the score were all bang on, but the pacing issue really pissed me off so much that I actually wanted it to be over - I thought about just quitting, but pushed through to the end .... and wished I hadn't bothered.

For the first 75%, I would have rated this 8/10, was loving it.
For the whole game, 6/10 and I'm being generous. Really fucking annoyed!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 14, 2015)

Picked this up for £17 (on ps4).  Enjoying the hell out of it so far - it's proper tense and scary.  I've just had my first android encounter.

The sound, lighting an fog effects are amazing, and really make the game.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 14, 2015)

It's a game I need to get back into , scared myself silly for about 8 hours then xmess got in the way


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 14, 2015)

^ This...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 17, 2015)

Had to put this off tonight.  Too scary for just before bedtime. 

That said, last night I got killed by the alien for the first time (totally out of the blue) and that failed to make me jump.   But when you can hear it clunking about in the ducts around you while your motion tracker occasionally bleeps, it's as scary-tense a piece of entertainment as I can remember and takes me back a couple of decades or so to when I experienced Alien War.


----------



## treelover (Mar 12, 2015)

8.87 with code! still not sure though, I just think I will get bored with one main enemy

http://savygamer.co.uk/category/deals/pc/


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 12, 2015)

treelover said:


> 8.87 with code! still not sure though.
> 
> http://savygamer.co.uk/category/deals/pc/



Bargain at that price.  That sorta money would barely buy you a couple of pints ffs.  I've not gone back to it for a few weeks (am only at the medical bay bit), but in terms of atmosphere and shit, I feel I already got my 17 quid's worth.


----------



## treelover (Mar 13, 2015)

One day sale, gone now, it looks visually impressive, same with Thief, just can't see me playing it: these are corridor games, big open world games like Assassins Creed Unity are more my style, I've got it but its still unoptimised for crossfire, etc.

Its now 10.19 on Humble Store, still not sure.


----------



## treelover (Mar 26, 2015)

7.99 on Steam.


----------



## treelover (Mar 30, 2015)

6.39 Get Games Go

btw, been watching some gameplay on yt, graphics and textures, even locations remind me of Doom 3


----------



## ffsear (Mar 31, 2015)

Its a shame because this game had so much going for it..  Graphics,  Story and Setting were awesome.   But the repetitiveness of hiding from the Alien just became too boring.


----------



## treelover (Jan 16, 2016)

13.59 inc all DLC on humble, though DLC is on sale seperately.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2016)

£18 on PSN too including all current DLC. Very tempting as I've heard good things and nearly finished Metal Gear Solid 5 and need a new single player game...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 27, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> £18 on PSN too including all current DLC. Very tempting as I've heard good things and nearly finished Metal Gear Solid 5 and need a new single player game...



Got it before Christmas but only played a couple of minutes so far.

Just finished GTA 5 and will hit level 140 on BF4 in a couple of days so will be playing it some more soon.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Feb 10, 2016)

£9.99 including all DLC on Steam until Friday, going to have to download when I get home!


----------



## cybershot (Dec 18, 2021)

Finally, I can play this game on the toilet without having to worry about shitting myself.


----------

